# Another rarity, the M1911 in 9.8mm



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Another round I have in my collection is a 9.8mm ACP.

This pistol was made and submitted to Norway for consideration by their military sometime prior to WW II. I have never seen a pistol, some one reportedly has a barrel and guages. Norway considered the 9.8mm but went instead to the .45 ACP.

Bob Wright


----------

